# New system for accurate and networked non line of sight targeting by small arms, crew-served weapons, mortars and drones



## RackMaster (Oct 18, 2018)

And it's Canuckistani...  




> TASCS works with any weapon system, fire control system, battlefield management application, optical system or heads up display. KWESST Inc. says it requires no modification to the firearm, crew-served weapon, mortar or drone platform, and integrates seamlessly as a targeting overlay on any existing display device using existing communications protocols. “Targets are identified and/or assigned with a tap of the users’ display screen, and an on-screen sight reticule provides NLOS precision of 2.5 meters from target at a distance of 300 meters, 10 meters at 1.2 kilometers and 20 meters at 2.4 kilometers,” the firm noted.



Ottawa defence firm rolls out new system to improve accuracy of military weapons


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

Hmmmm, that sure could make ‘plunging’ fire much easier and from a defilade, cool.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 23, 2018)

NLOS precision 2.5 meters from target at 300 meters. I can see that being a non-issue with the 40mm (and above) HE kill radius, but it says it also works with small arms? If by that they mean rifles and MGs, that might be enough to keep their heads down but I'd want better accuracy for bullets, especially since 300 meters is well within range.

Cool idea, but sometimes you just have to expose yourself or part of yourself to get effective LOS rounds into your target.

Here's another cool idea for NLOS targeting: Nape. 😎


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 23, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> NLOS precision 2.5 meters from target at 300 meters. I can see that being a non-issue with the 40mm (and above) HE kill radius, but it says it also works with small arms? If by that they mean rifles and MGs, that might be enough to keep their heads down but I'd want better accuracy for bullets, especially since 300 meters is well within range.
> 
> Cool idea, but sometimes you just have to expose yourself or part of yourself to get effective LOS rounds into your target.
> 
> Here's another cool idea for NLOS targeting: Nape. 😎



That’s what I thought as well. Then I moved to plunging fire from a defiladed position or suppressive fire to support flanking or other movement. I guess reducing the need of a spotter could have innovative advantages. However, I’m a bit of a traditionalist and feel the weapons and their applicable tactics should be mastered first. Maybe this technology, based on it’s accuracy of 2.5M, would be best utilized to specifically and quickly engage squad sized and greater elements only.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 23, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> That’s what I thought as well. Then I moved to plunging fire from a def position or suppressive fire to support flanking or other movement. I guess reducing the need of a spotter could have innovative advantages. However, I’m a bit of a traditionalist and feel the weapons and their applicable tactics should be mastered first. Maybe this technology would be best utilized to specifically and quickly engage squad sized and greater elements.



I'm for any innovation that helps us be more proficient at killing our enemies with less risk to our people...but even with all the tech, it eventually seems to always come down to young dudes with rifles and frags.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 23, 2018)

Mehhh,  that's cool. I ain't gonna get all "holy shit balls" until they bring out the death rays. I don't want to kill our enemies,  I want to microwave their fucking souls... That would most definitely give me a stiffy.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 23, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I'm for any innovation that helps us be more proficient at killing our enemies with less risk to our people...but even with all the tech, it eventually seems to always come down to young dudes with rifles and frags.



Now maybe it would get a little more exciting if that thing could accurately direct MG fire over 1000M!


----------



## 4859 (Nov 9, 2018)

Well, the 2.5 m accuracy resolution may not be practical for targeting small arms, but it seems like one hell of a boon for pre emptive target aquisition.

Since it shit using your direct line if sight, but basically anything else in the areas line of sight and their GPS coords.... this basically means it can show you targets behind building and hills and other deadspace within a 2.5 meter range of accuracy right?

That's one hell of a tactical advantadge.


----------

